# دورة PMP التدريبية من شركة CBT Nuggets كاملة



## وسام صيام (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هنا الدورة الكاملة من شركة CBT Nuggets للتدريب على شهادة PMP​ 



 
وصف الدورة:​​A Project Management Professional must know how to do it, do it right, and do it right now. This training package provides the knowledge to execute projects effectively and efficiently, using the proven skills of a certified Project Management Professional (PMP). 

The videos will teach you the same processes of project management that were utilized during:​

The rebuild of the Pentagon after 09/11. 
Lou Gerstner's transformation of IBM from a successful IT hardware company to a multifaceted leader in IT software and computer services.​
The organization and management of the recent Salt Lake City Winter Olympics, as well as the upcoming Beijing Summer Games.​
 

With this knowledge you can immediately improve your value to any organization. Project management skills are valuable in the aerospace, automotive, business management, construction, engineering, financial services, healthcare and pharmaceutical industries as well as telecommunications and IT. Your salary can surpass $100,000 as a successful project manager, according to Salary.com. 
Instructor Steve Caseley, leads you through the essential skills for project management, while preparing you for the PMP certification exam. His high-caliber training will give you confidence in your knowledge for the exam and for implementing your new skills to increase your projects' success. Like the CCIE and CISSP, the PMP certification requirements are tough and you'll need to do more than just pass the written exam to become certified, but the rewards are well worth the effort. Refer to Project Management Institute's website for complete certification requirements. 
While previous project management experience will help you to get the most from this training, anyone will be able to implement its processes and skills to more effectively execute projects of all sizes.​ 

*******s: Project Management Professional Exam-Pack for PMP certification - What is Project Management​

- The PMP and how to prepare for the Exam
- Project Life Cycle
- Project Organizational Structures
- Project Scope Definition
- Project Scope Management
- Project Schedule Definition
- Project Schedule Management
- Project Budget Definition
- Project Budget Management
- Using Microsoft Project to create a Project Schedule
- Project Quality Management
- Project Human Resource Management
- Project Communications Management
- Project Communications in Action
- Project Risk Identification
- Project Risk Analysis
- Project Risk Management
- Project Procurement Management
- Using Microsoft Project to manage a Project Schedule
- Earned Value Analysis
- Creating Network Diagrams
- How to implement a PMO
- Project Initiation
- Project Planning
- Project Executing
- Project Monitoring and Control
- Project Closing
- Project Management Professionalism
- Project Integration Management​ 

الروابط:​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/182677824/CBT_Nuggets_-_Project_Management_Professional.part01.rar​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/182677825/CBT_Nuggets_-_Project_Management_Professional.part02.rar​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/182677827/CBT_Nuggets_-_Project_Management_Professional.part03.rar​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/182680419/CBT_Nuggets_-_Project_Management_Professional.part04.rar​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/182680420/CBT_Nuggets_-_Project_Management_Professional.part05.rar​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/182680421/CBT_Nuggets_-_Project_Management_Professional.part06.rar​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/182680423/CBT_Nuggets_-_Project_Management_Professional.part07.rar​ 

مع خالص تحياتي​


----------



## salahaldeen (8 فبراير 2009)

أخي وسام شكراً جزيلاَ لمجهودك الرائع في مساعدة اخوانك المهندسين من خلال توفيرك المواد اللا زمة للحصول على PMP.

أخي وسام هل هذه المجموعة من شركة CBT أفضل من مجموعة VTC التي رفعتها لنا. ﻹني لا أريد أن أشتت تركيزي بين أكثر من مادة مساعدة لل PMBOK Guide وكم يبلغ حجم هذه الملفات.


----------



## وسام صيام (8 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم​ 
في الحقيقة المجموعتان مكملتان لبعضهما البعض، ولكن اذا كنت تريد التركيز على واحدة منهما فانا أفضل مجموعة vtc.​ 
هذه روابط جديدة :​ 


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/107684003/cbt_nuggets_-_project_management_professional_ebooks.part1.rar
```


```

```
 


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/107684158/cbt_nuggets_-_project_management_professional_ebooks.part2.rar
```


```

```
 


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/107684879/cbt_nuggets_-_project_management_professional_ebooks.part3.rar
```


```

```
 


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/107682957/cbt_nuggets_-_project_management_professional_ebooks.part4.rar
```
 

حجم الرابط الواحد 100ميجابايت​ 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي​


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (9 فبراير 2009)

اخى هل يشترط ان يكون النت شغال حتى تعمل هذة الاسطوانة ولا اية ممكن تعلمنى


----------



## alaa eldin farag (9 فبراير 2009)

أخي جزاك الله خيرا هل من رابط أخر خلاف rapidshare لعدم إمكاني التحميل عن طريقة وجزيت خيرا


----------



## وسام صيام (9 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
لايشترط وجود النت لتشغيل الاسطوانات.​ 
وهذه روابط اخرى للأخوة الذين لايستطيعون التنزيل من موقع رابيد شير​ 
الروابط:​ 
http://mihd.net/8hr0db/__642769e__via_gigapedia.info__.html​ 
http://mihd.net/s0fidy/__ea2769e__via_gigapedia.info__.html​ 
http://mihd.net/creiq4/__112769e__via_gigapedia.info__.html​ 
http://mihd.net/ovqdb6/__502769e__via_gigapedia.info__.html​ 

هذه الروابط منقولة من منتدى آخر​ 
تحياتي​


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (14 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير
حملت الملفات و جاري فكها و تشغيلها


----------



## نبيه الدياب (9 يناير 2010)

thank you very much
but the fourth link(CBT second package) isn't found 
please upload it again *
thanks again


----------



## ابن العميد (9 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا جاري التحميل


----------



## حسين توفيق (20 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المجهود جزاك الله خير


----------



## bebo5000 (8 فبراير 2010)

* جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع
*


----------



## SAIFASAD (19 فبراير 2010)

ممتاز ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## احمد_سلوم (19 فبراير 2010)

ياريت لو تكون روابط ميديافير
شكرأأأأأأأأأأ


----------



## dina_noshy (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abosalah1 (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## وحيد البيه (1 مارس 2011)

mashkoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor


----------



## Jamal (10 مارس 2011)

thanx


----------



## ahmedfouad1975 (16 مارس 2011)

مشكور على الجهد و لكن الروابط لا تعمل عندى


----------



## azizmech (27 أبريل 2011)

ممكن روابط Mediafire 
شكرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (28 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------

